# Barack Obama Newsconference 3/24/09



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

I saw a notice on thefutoncritic that Barack Obama will have a news conference that CBS news will be broadcasting at 8 PM on March 24th, 2009. This will pre-empt NCIS.

<shrug>


----------



## 5thcrewman (Sep 23, 2003)

_"I've made a huge mistake."_


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Arrgghh. Enough already. What is this, the 4th (5th?) prime time event in less than two months? Quit futzing around with my TV schedule. :down::down:

Obligatory PS: This is not a political rant. Even if the preemption was for never-before-seen nude photos of <insert your fantasy here>, I'd still rant about screwing up my TV.


----------



## johnny99 (Nov 10, 2008)

I really like the way he is keeping the public updated about what's happening. That is much better than the last guy who seemed to be in denial.


----------



## ElJay (Apr 6, 2005)

Omg The Prezident Is Fuxing With The Tv Scheulez!! End Of World.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

astrohip said:


> Arrgghh. Enough already. What is this, the 4th (5th?) prime time event in less than two months? Quit futzing around with my TV schedule. :down::down:
> 
> Obligatory PS: This is not a political rant. Even if the preemption was for never-before-seen nude photos of <insert your fantasy here>, I'd still rant about screwing up my TV.


you will miss no TV shows. Everything that was supposed to air will air.


----------



## pusta (Aug 2, 2007)

ElJay said:


> Omg The Prezident Is Fuxing With The Tv Scheulez!! End Of World.


Sigh...again...this is what PUBLIC BROADCASTING should be for.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

ElJay said:


> Omg The Prezident Is *Fuxing *With The Tv Scheulez!! End Of World.


Futzing.

I have no idea what fuxing is. Maybe he's doing that too.


----------



## cheerdude (Feb 27, 2001)

Changes to be made to schedule

Fox - Moved Tuesday's Idol to Wednesday and Wednesday's to Thursday; preempting Lie to Me & Bones.
NBC - Moves Biggest Loser to 9pm; preempting L&O:SVU
CBS - NCIS & The Mentalist moves forward an hour; preempting Without A Trace
ABC - Cancels back-to-back episodes of According to Jim.


----------



## eaglestvo (Dec 27, 2008)

Another message from the teleprompter!


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

My guide data hadn't updated yet as of last night when they announced the shift on Idol. I'm sure it will catch up soon.


----------



## barbeedoll (Sep 26, 2005)

If his ego demands such constant exposure, give the dude a regular series. Then we can program around him. Plus, he won't be on every channel.

Random appearances that require us to check and double check our TiVos and watch for rescheduled episodes are annoying.

You would think that the fact that all network broadcasting on all channels has to be discontinued to even give him a shot of having people watch his speeches would be a clue.

(Not about him, personally. Not anything political. Just +1 to those that don't want their TV schedule constantly shifting.)

Barbeedoll


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

barbeedoll said:


> Random appearances that require us to check and double check our TiVos and watch for rescheduled episodes are annoying.


What she said!

More info on the rescheduling...


> >> Fox is arguably the most impacted network and took the longest to agree to airing the speech. The network will move Tuesdays two-hour performance episode of Idol to Wednesday, and the Wednesday episode to Thursday at 8 p.m. That preempts Lie to Me and Bones and puts mega-rated Idol against the mega-rated NCAA finals (which neither Fox nor CBS can be all that thrilled about).
> 
> >> NBC will move Tuesdays two-hour Biggest Loser to 9 p.m., preempting Law & Order: SVU.
> 
> ...


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

Sometimes these news conferences are in connection with an annoucement of some sort but this is too much notice to be anything urgent. (Like invading a country or something like that.)


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

sieglinde said:


> Sometimes these news conferences are in connection with an annoucement of some sort but this is too much notice to be anything urgent. (Like invading a country or something like that.)


Yeah, usually those are announced less then 24 hours in advance.

Related story. I have family friend who works with Central Command and was in charge of following Saddam Hussein. He got quickly called away for work, which he couldn't even tell his wife why, one day/night. The very next day less then 24 hours it was announced we were going into Iraq. It all made sense very quickly.


----------



## jamesbobo (Jun 18, 2000)

At least Reaper on the CW won't be affected.


----------



## trainman (Jan 29, 2001)

jamesbobo said:


> At least Reaper on the CW won't be affected.


Unless individual CW affiliates decide to carry the event (probably only a risk on the relatively small number of them that have local newscasts).


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

johnny99 said:


> I really like the way he is keeping the public updated about what's happening. That is much better than the last guy who seemed to be in denial.


Oh get a life....all he's trying to do is salvage his sagging approval ratings. Real smart, too, appearing on late night TV show tonite in the midst of one of the worst economic crises of our time....which has only gotten worse since he took office.


----------



## wannaB (Sep 19, 2005)

I really tried not posting but could not stop myself..... really I tried. 

Our Celebrity WannaB President!


----------



## justapixel (Sep 27, 2001)

Thanks for the update - again. 

Thread closed as the news has been conveyed and we don't want to go down the political road.


----------

